# Heiligenhafen



## Heil Petri (16. Juli 2012)

Ich wollte vielleicht bald in Heiligenhafen Urlaub machen. Und ich wollte mal fragen, ob hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem angeln von Land aus in Heiligenhafen hat. Die meisten fahren ja immer mit nem Schiff raus, aber jeden Tag ist das zu teuer. Fängt man da am Ufer auch was ? Wie sieht es generell mit dem Fischbestand dort aus ?
Braucht man in Heiligenhafen eine Tageskarte oder sowas?
Würde mich über Antworten freuen 

Grüße aus Niedersachsen


----------



## Lausemann (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Heiligenhafen*

Folgende Fische kannst du im Sommer vom Ufer aus fangen, hauptsächlich natürlich in der Dämmerung und in der Nacht: 

Dorsche, verschiedene Plattfische, Aale, vereinzelt noch Hornhechte und Meerforellen!

Als Köder solltest du Wattwürmer und Seeringelwürmer nutzen. Fischfetzen bringen aus Erfahrung weniger Fisch.

Um gute Angelplätze zu wählen solltest du dich im Angelladen vor Ort informieren oder in der Dämmerung die Küste entlang laufen und beobachten, wo andere Angler sich positioniert haben. 

Bekanntlich brauchst du an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein noch keine Tageskarten kaufen, aber den blauen Schein dabei zu haben schadet nicht.

Wenn du im Haupthafen von Heiligenhafen angeln möchtest, dann brauchst du allerdings einen Tagesschein, den du vor Ort bekommst. Im Hafen hast du die Möglichkeit neben Plattfischen, Aal und Dorsch auch Barsche zu fangen. Jeden Herbst werden dort kapitale Flussbarsche gefangen.

Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub an der Küste, vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf einem Kutter.
:vik:
Lieben Gruß

Daniel Laufs


----------



## xbxmxnn (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Heiligenhafen*

Fast richtig, aber: Seit dem 1. Juli müssen Nicht-Schleswig-Holsteiner neben dem gültigen Jahresfischereischein auch den Ergänzungsschein samt gültiger Jahresmarke dabei haben; den Schein kann man sich ausdrucken und schon mal ausfüllen (ich hänge ihn mal an), die Marke gibt es auf allen Ämtern, aber auch in den Angelläden, in Heiligenhafen also bei Kott und Baltic.


----------



## Lausemann (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Heiligenhafen*

Danke Abuman für die Information, ist für mich auch neu. Wie sieht es mit dem Kutterangeln aus? Brauche ich den Schein dort ebenfalls?|uhoh:


----------



## looser-olly (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Heiligenhafen*



Lausemann schrieb:


> Danke Abuman für die Information, ist für mich auch neu. Wie sieht es mit dem Kutterangeln aus? Brauche ich den Schein dort ebenfalls?|uhoh:


 klares ja|gr:


----------



## Boedchen (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Heiligenhafen*

Hallo,
ich war letzte woche erst in Helitown.
Zum Brandeln würde ich an deiner stelle die paar Meter nach Fehmarn fahren. In Helitown sind def. zu viele Touristen unterwegs.
Abends dann schön in Die Sauna im Ferienpark (ja ich wiederhole mich aber es war sooooo schön ) und relaxte Spaziergänge am Deich lang. Kleiner Tip , richtung "Hundestrand" findet ihr die "Strandperle" , ein echt klasse Lokal. Später dann gegenüber auf alle fälle die Crepes mitnehmen. OBERLEGGER
Die Karte für SH bekomste unter anderem bei Baltic, dort triffste dann auch "Platte" an, er wird dir dann sagen können was wo geht. Und scheue dich nicht evtl. ein bis zwei Vorfächer die ER dir empfielt einzupacken, es lohnt.
Ich hatte ab 23:00 sehr harte bisse wo ich halt Wittis hinter vermute, also auch diese ggf. einplanen in der Vorfachwahl.

Schönen urlaub


----------



## Heil Petri (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Heiligenhafen*

Hey, vielen Dank :vik:

jetzt weiß ich bescheid und der kapitale Fang kann kommen


----------



## christian11 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Heiligenhafen*

Hallo,

meinst Du das Fehmare in Burgtiefe ?? Kannst Du mir auch bitte sagen, wo die " strandperle" ist. Sorry für meine Fragereien, aber ich weiß nicht ob ihr Fehmarn oder Heilighafen meint.

Weiterhin viel PEtri Heil. |wavey:




Boedchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich war letzte woche erst in Helitown.
> Zum Brandeln würde ich an deiner stelle die paar Meter nach Fehmarn fahren. In Helitown sind def. zu viele Touristen unterwegs.
> Abends dann schön in Die Sauna im Ferienpark (ja ich wiederhole mich aber es war sooooo schön ) und relaxte Spaziergänge am Deich lang. Kleiner Tip , richtung "Hundestrand" findet ihr die "Strandperle" , ein echt klasse Lokal. Später dann gegenüber auf alle fälle die Crepes mitnehmen. OBERLEGGER
> ...


----------



## derporto (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Heiligenhafen*

Moin,

habe schon etliche Male Urlaube in Heiligenhafen verbracht. Morgens bis Nachmittags Kuttertour, abends am "Binnensee" gesessen. Bester Platz ist von der Straße aus gesehen links neben der Schleuse zwischen Yachthafen und Binnensee. Dort fängst du gut Aal und Butt. Gelegentlich auch schon mal kapitale Aalmuttern. Dort war der erste Platz an der Ostseeküste, an dem ich vom Ufer mit Buttlöffel bei 30 Grad und gleißendem Sonnenschein zwei Butt von 41 und 43 cm verhaften konnte. Ihr könnt euch vorstellen, ich war überrascht. Zu beachten ist, dass das Angeln im Hafengebiet untersagt ist. Am Binnensee wie gesagt nicht. Petri Heil und viel Spaß


----------



## Boedchen (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Heiligenhafen*



christian11 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meinst Du das Fehmare in Burgtiefe ?? Kannst Du mir auch bitte sagen, wo die " strandperle" ist. Sorry für meine Fragereien, aber ich weiß nicht ob ihr Fehmarn oder Heilighafen meint.
> 
> Weiterhin viel PEtri Heil. |wavey:



Hallo 
Die Strandperle ist in Helitown , wenn du vom Ferienpark richtung Hundestrand gehst, Geangelt habe ich in Presen auf Fehmarn.
Die Sauna ist im Ferienparkzentrum in Helitown, und Burgtiefe befindet sich AUF Fehmarn  hat damit aber nix zu tun ^^
Und fragen kannst und solltest du generell, dafür ist ein Forum da ^^


----------



## kühkopfangler (8. August 2012)

*AW: Heiligenhafen*

Hallo, ich fahre Anfang Oktober nach Heiligenhafen und wir haben vor mit einem führerscheinfreien Kleinboot zu angeln, Kutter mag ich nicht. Im Internet habe ich nur einen Bootsverleih in Neustadt gefunden, gibt es auch einen in Heiligenhafen ?  

Gruß Holger


----------



## sei (8. August 2012)

*AW: Heiligenhafen*

Ob es direkt in Heiligenhafen einen Bootsverleih gibt weiss ich nicht genau; aber wenn du über die Sundbrücke fährst gibt es direkt am Campingplatz dort einen Bootsverleih. Haben vor einigen Jahren dort ein führerscheinfreies Boot gemietet.


----------



## Iraido112 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Heiligenhafen*

Hallo 
Mit welchem Köder sollte man am Binnensee angeln und was wäre besser , auf Grund oder Pose ? War letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal da oben angeln aber nichts gegangen und in jedem Angelshop wurde die was neues erzählt . Wo kann man denn in heiligenhafen alles angeln und wann lohnt es sich am meisten ?





UOTE=Lausemann;3670357]Folgende Fische kannst du im Sommer vom Ufer aus fangen, hauptsächlich natürlich in der Dämmerung und in der Nacht: 

Dorsche, verschiedene Plattfische, Aale, vereinzelt noch Hornhechte und Meerforellen!

Als Köder solltest du Wattwürmer und Seeringelwürmer nutzen. Fischfetzen bringen aus Erfahrung weniger Fisch.

Um gute Angelplätze zu wählen solltest du dich im Angelladen vor Ort informieren oder in der Dämmerung die Küste entlang laufen und beobachten, wo andere Angler sich positioniert haben. 

Bekanntlich brauchst du an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein noch keine Tageskarten kaufen, aber den blauen Schein dabei zu haben schadet nicht.

Wenn du im Haupthafen von Heiligenhafen angeln möchtest, dann brauchst du allerdings einen Tagesschein, den du vor Ort bekommst. Im Hafen hast du die Möglichkeit neben Plattfischen, Aal und Dorsch auch Barsche zu fangen. Jeden Herbst werden dort kapitale Flussbarsche gefangen.

Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub an der Küste, vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf einem Kutter.
:vik:
Lieben Gruß

Daniel Laufs[/QUOTE]


----------



## fish4fun (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Heiligenhafen*

Mahlzeit Freunde des Schleimigen,

bin im August in H-Town und hätte nix dagegen auch einmal einen Plattfisch zu fangen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe müsste der Durchgang zwischen Ostsee und Binnensee dafür geeignet sein. 

Gute Platzwahl ist dann in Richtung Binnensee auf der Nordseite, richtig? 

Richtung Hafen ist nicht erlaubt, oder brauche ich dafür nur eine Karte? 

Welche Richtung ist besser?

Bitte Anhang betrachten und vielen Dank vorab für Eure freundliche Unterstützung!

Beste Grüße 

fish4fun

P.S.: Sollte ein Boardie im Zeitraum vom 14.08. - 28.28.2017 auch vor Ort sein, oder gar ein Einheimischer gewillt sein mit mir Zeit zu verbringen, jederzeit gerne. :q


----------

